# ID this rhom please



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm not sure which it is, anyone?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You need a much bigger and clearer pic for id.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that photo needs to be closer, sharper, and if you could remove some or all of that red tint so people can see his color better would help.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

First of all that picture is not nearly good enough to even try a guess - it's too small, the colors are unnatural, and it's not a good flank shot: tail is not visible, nor are eventual marking on the flank).

And secondly (and more importantly), based on a picture it's impossible to guess what rhom variety it is: to know so, knowing the collection point is essential - without it, no one will be able to give you more than a guess (in other words: without knowing the collection point, I'm affraid ID-ing your fish is impossible).

*_Moved to Piranha ID_*


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

to ID serras like rhoms, you must be very particular to the places where they came from. try asking your dealer where he got him.


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

I see, i've heard it's a bit impossible to know if there's no idea from what waters it came from. My lfs doesn't even know. I got this pix, maybe its a bit better.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The pic is clearer, but still: without knowing where he is collected it is impossible to tell what kind of rhom it is :







.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

f**k! i don't know where mine was collected either








i always get jealous of members whose rhoms have really spicy names and collection points. for example:

"what sort of rhom do you have?"

"oh he's a super creamsicle flamekist jet-black delta zulu niner black-forest hunchback 6-carat-ruby-eyed cheetah-spotted black rhombeus with onstar and great white sized teeth, collected in the upper waters of the white nile every seven years in february by the stroke of midnight between the 10th and 15th day of the month."

that stuff makes me jealous. i have a "black piranha".









*Please watch the words! This is a science forum*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> f**k! i don't know where mine was collected either
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:rasp: we'll mine is a highback from peru


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

my fault. i'll keep the language under control. just got silly and carried away. my bad.


----------



## Rhombeus81 (Nov 23, 2004)

you have a serrasalmus niger. its called a rhombeus by many, but the niger is particular in its classification. this fish is the typical "black" as you put it. judging by the body shape rear of the dorsal fin, the position of the anal fin and its shape and the over all body shape and coloration its unmistakably a juvenille s. niger. IF im right, which i make no claims on being thus far, you my friend have a rare species seldom found in circulation for hobbyisist. ive studies the niger in its natural home and this is such a good specimen at a young black. youll notice that with age this one should develope shiney scales on its flanks and a dark back side. it should also have a bad habit of patroling a spot in the tank. this is also typical of the niger. it will become fiercely territorial and it may even clear decor out of its way to set up its "spot". 
get back to me with more information. preferably via my email adress
[email protected]

ill be able to tell you for sure with more info


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rhombeus81 Posted on Nov 27 2004, 05:55 PM
> *you have a serrasalmus niger. its called a rhombeus by many, but the niger is particular in its classification. *this fish is the typical "black" as you put it. judging by the body shape rear of the dorsal fin, the position of the anal fin and its shape and the over all body shape and coloration its unmistakably a juvenille s. niger. IF im right, which i make no claims on being thus far, you my friend have a rare species seldom found in circulation for hobbyisist. ive studies the niger in its natural home and this is such a good specimen at a young black. youll notice that with age this one should develope shiney scales on its flanks and a dark back side. it should also have a bad habit of patroling a spot in the tank. this is also typical of the niger. it will become fiercely territorial and it may even clear decor out of its way to set up its "spot".
> get back to me with more information. preferably via my email adress
> [email protected]
> ...


You're out of date. Go visit OPEFE (see link below) and get yourself up to date. FYI, S. niger is a synonym of S. rhombeus. Niger was based on poor taxonomy and description.


----------



## Rhombeus81 (Nov 23, 2004)

what link is that?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here.


----------



## Rhombeus81 (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks a lot...ill have to re educate myself


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Rhombeus81 said:


> thanks a lot...ill have to re educate myself


 Back to school


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks, I hope that Rhombeus81 is right. That'd be real cool. He does patrol a small part of the tank everyday so maybe you're right. Thanks again...


----------

